# new hedgie owner of a huffing popping rescue!!



## MondaeMondae (Jan 25, 2011)

First off, hello everybody!
I've been creeping around this thread since the beginning of the week, all day, everyday gathering as much of your guy's experience as I could before I went to pick up my little rescue!

I am a first time hedgie owner, and I'm soo excited to bond with my girl!

I'm 25, live in northern Alberta with my man, love of my life rescue dog, Mondae (she's a dobieXshepherd) and a couple housemates. My previous small animal experience was my SodaPop, a chocolate dutch house rabbit... she passed away at 8 years old this past summer, and I still miss her very much, but because of my man's allergies to her, I didn't want to committ to a new rabbit.

I came across this hedgie by accident, on our local online trading post. She is 3 years old, and HUGE! (size of a softball) From talking to the previous owner, she lived at the pet store until she was over a year old, and hasn't been handled really at all in her life. She came with her rabbit cage, pine shavings (ew!) water bottle, and her mix of cat, hedgie & rabbit food.

I got her all settled in last night, and only put the shavings in a litterpan, instead of her usual approx. 4 inches deep, everywhere shavings. I also gave her a bowl of water in addition to her bottle, and gave her JUST the hedgie/cat food mixture. She's also got nice folded fleece & one of my old t-shirts.

I do have lots of concerns about this (not-so-)little rescued hedgie... and her huffing, puffing, popping, hissing pissy attitude is just indearing at this point, because I'm sure SO much of it is that she is in constant pain!

Her nails are horribly long, and it looks like a few of them have been cracked off. Because she won't "unball" for me yet, unless its under her blanket, I don't see how I will be able to cut them myself. I have already spoken to an exotic vet about 2.5 hours away from me, and I am booking an appointment to have them clip them... they say they usually use some anesthetic... is this ok??

Her skin is flakey white, and she's loosing quills (just moving her onto a blanket for couch time she looses between 6-10 quills) And her ears are horribly tattered!
So I'm wondering do I do the Aveeno Oatmeal bath right away, before the vet appointment to calm her skin & make her feel a bit better, then the vet can help with whichever meds is best for her skin/mites 
Even her little face looks like the skin is all irritated & flakey 
I won't be able to make it to the vet until Saturday, or Monday depending when they can do the anethetic, so will a bath help her enough in the next 3-5 days, or is it even worth the stress on her??

Like I said, she won't "unball" for me, but I had her exploring a bit on the blanket (while covered) last night... I'm taking it as slow as possible, and I just want to make her FEEL better so she won't be so upset all the time... because I know so much of her popping & hissing & chugging is because she hurts all over! 

Still deciding on a name for her... because her previous name "Spikey" is a bit to generic for my liking... hehe! 

Thanks in advance for the help... I've watched videos & read your feedback & howtos on bathing already, so I'm comfortable with that, if its worth the stress before her nail & checkup appointment... 
Oh what a fun little project I have for my first hedgie! Can't wait to get to know her better!!!

~Jessica, Miss Mondae... and our new hedgie!!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't really have any solid advice, just keep on being extra patient.  But I wanted to say how happy I am that you did take in this hedgie, and keep up the good work! ^_^


----------



## MondaeMondae (Jan 25, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> I don't really have any solid advice, just keep on being extra patient.  But I wanted to say how happy I am that you did take in this hedgie, and keep up the good work! ^_^


Thank you Ophelia! Seems to be a lot of us Albertans here lol

I'm mainly unsure of the stress vs. helpfulness of the bath at this point.
She's had a pretty rough life of neglect so far, so I don't mind being patient with her & handling... I just want her in tip-top shape, cause I know when I'm sick I get pretty B&%chy myself... and I'd love her to be happy & healthy.

Hopefully one of the experienced rescuers out there can help with with the bath stress vs. helpfulness in the first few days... cause her skin looks so sore it breaks my heart right now!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi again, its good to see you found your way over. I'm sure with all the good, loving care your girl is getting from you that she will be alot happier and healthier soon.

nikki


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi there! welcome! Seems we are quite the crowd up here 
Well done you for taking on your new hedgie, sounds like you have a plan for her and she is in good hands.

i would say the bath is a judgement call. Some hedgies like it, (see PapillonRu's lil guy Spike) some not so much - Ralph HATES baths.....possibly even more than he hates being woken up...hard to tell....
He has recently been sick but desperately in need of a bath because he could be smelled 3 blocks away i'm sure. We held off for a while so as not to stress him out further and to be honest it did him no harm to not be bathed.
If you're worried i don't think it will be a problem to hold off on the bath until you see the vet...plus because she's new to you, she's probably quite a bit stressed already - (the hedgie, not the vet.)

For the skin, some people use flaxseed oil from capsules sprinkled on the food and apparently that helps with dry, flaky skin.

You'll learn lots here, there's lots of support...and likely whatever you find yourself going through with your hedgie, there's usually someone been there, done that


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

GOOD for you for getting a rescue!! and if she is already unballing around you she should come around to liking you. And my vote is for the bath, it will problem make her feel MUCH better. Think sunburn and peeling and how much it itches... I would put a lamp with a dim light in the bathroom, and use that instead of the bright overhead light ( that way it wont hurt her eyes). Put just a small amount of water in the tub with the baby watch already in it and if you can put a no slip cloth in there that she can walk around on and not get her long nails stuck. When hedgehogs are in the water they wont roll up so you could trim her nails but you need to have flower at hand so if you go to short you can stop the bleeding. When you rancher her of put some flex seed oil in the water that you pore over her and that will really help her skin. You also MUST make shore that you get her nice and dry before you put her back in her cage. That way she wont get cold ( mine like a fleece blanket that has been in the dryer or in front of the heater).

Megan


----------



## MondaeMondae (Jan 25, 2011)

nikki said:


> Hi again, its good to see you found your way over. I'm sure with all the good, loving care your girl is getting from you that she will be alot happier and healthier soon.
> 
> nikki


Thank you for your email back Nikki... your support has been a godsend already, and I haven't even had her in my care for 24 hours yet! lol

I think I'm going to wait to see what kind of mood she is in tonight, and maybe give her one more night to get used to her new home, and get her trusting us a bit more before the big bath!

She's quite the popper, and all of her sounds are hilarious!! I've been adding to my list of names for her... Jalapeno or "Pino" for short is kind of fitting, seeing as she pops so much! And I loooove Jalapeno Poppers!! lol

Thanks again Nikki! I'll be keeping you all updated!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Well done for giving this 'little' girl a loving home. From the state of her skin and her tattered ears it sounds as if she could have mites. When you take her to the vet, ask them to check her for mites. Most people use Revolution to treat them
It sounds like you are doing everything right. Do you have a heat source for her?


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome, fellow Albertan! 

Good for you for taking in a rescue; I'm sure you'll be a wonderful hedgie mama!

As for the bath, it's really difficult to say. Personally, I'd try very very... gently. Like putting only 5mm of water or so in the bathtub, and putting her in that. And maybe put something taller at one end of the bath so that if she doesn't want to be in the water, she can climb out. That way you can know whether or not she'll be okay with it. 

For my little guy, however, it took him quite a while to get used to baths. At first he HATED them, and was constantly trying to get out. But now, as long as I don't wash him(he doesn't seem to like being clean! xD), he loves running around and splashing in the water. 

Good luck with your "not-so" little girl. You sound like somebody who will give the absolute best care, so I know she's in great hands.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome!! I LOVE Jalapeno as a name...perfect!

Snarf hates water...HATES it...this didn't work with him but maybe with a normal hedgie?? :lol: ...I put water in one end of the tub only - you know how it's deeper on the drain end? - and let him stroll around. I put down fleece for traction cuz he kept doing the splits when he was walking...it was funny to watch but didn't impress him much. :lol: 

Good luck! Just breathe and think positive!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Jalapeno! I really like that name - if you decide on it. 
Good job for not only all your research, but also for getting a rescue. I'm sure that she will be so much happier with you! It sounds like she needs a lot of work. But that's nothing that some patience can't help. 
I think everyone's answered most of your questions. I just wanted to welcome you.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay, another Albertan.....welcome!!


----------



## MondaeMondae (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you so much everybody! I cannot believe the outpour of support I got from all of you already! I cannot wait to be part of this community!

So for updates, we went for Wing Wednesday, and I also ordered jalapeño poppers.... Talked to the man & it's settled... Jalapeño is her name!! Preferably pronounced with the 'J' (think Ricky from Trailer Park Boys )

She woke up & started huffing around in her house... So I scooped her into her litterbox... And no business as of yet BUT SHE UN-BALLED while I was talking to her!!!!!!!
Yeah she did! she was fine sniffing & shuffling around until I tipped over some boxes, and it startled her... But she popped out right away again!!!

_<insert happy dance that Jalapeño will love me one day here!>
_

So, needless to say, I'm super stoked!!!
She's back in her house now, so shower time for this Alberta Girl, then when she wakes up again in a few hours, we're going to have just a 1cm footbath splash around party, have tummy time, then rest up for the big bath tomorrow! 
And, of course... Going to be bribing her out of her pissy mood with a mealie treat (or 3) tonight!

Sorry for all the excitement... But thanks for having a mini celebration with me in advance!

And of course for all of your experience & hedgie love you have already shared!!

xo~ Jessica, Miss Mondae... And of course, Jalapeño!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am following your story and checking for updates! I, of course, cannot offer any advice. But I want to thank you for taking in this wonderful hedgie and giving her the loving and caring home that she deserves.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MondaeMondae said:


> _<insert happy dance that Jalapeño will love me one day here!>
> _
> Sorry for all the excitement... But thanks for having a mini celebration with me in advance!
> xo~ Jessica, Miss Mondae... And of course, Jalapeño!!!


Glad you're already starting to bond with Jalapeno!
I found you a happy Jalapeno dancing!!


----------

